# FREE Paragon Alignment Tool till 6.30.10



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

This looks interesting .. Not sure if it will benifit a single non partioned hard drive or flash drive?

Comments .. suggestions .. explainations ??

LINK: http://www.paragon-software.com/landing-pages/WhitePapers/paragon_alignment_tool.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Alignment will benefit any drive if it's really not aligned. It's really good for SSD's, which is why the whole topic came up in the first place.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Tried it and it said my main Raptor needed to be aligned so I let it do it's thing. 

I have 2 IDE seagates and 2 SATA Raptors on this rig and the main HD is the only one that showed up as needing fixing.

It fixed whatever alignment means and all is well. I haven't noticed any speed increases yet.

The main Raptor is where I installed Windows 7 and did a complete format before installing it.

I grabbed a copy (32 and 64 bit) and free serial and hopefully will have a SSD to try it out on someday soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I tried the alignment tool, but I'm waiting for the new version, this one doesn't handle extended partitions properly. The differences may be small, depending on how you use the disk.


----------

